#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Влияние вегетарианства на запасы чистой воды

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> _Животные требуют больше воды, чем растения (фото с сайта newsw.bbc.co.uk)._
> 
> В Стокгольмском международном институте воды (Stockholm International Water Institute) открылась конференция "Всемирная неделя воды" (World Water Week). Среди научных докладов, представленных на этом собрании — анализ связи мировых рационов с проблемой нехватки питьевой воды на планете.
> 
> Один из выводов экспертов: рост потребления мяса и молока — нежизнеспособен. Животные нуждаются в гораздо большем количестве воды, чем зерно, чтобы произвести одно и то же количество пищи.
> 
> Потому распространение по всему миру западноевропейского или североамериканского образца питания, где большую долю рациона занимают мясные и молочные продукты, грозит нам большими проблемами с питьевой водой, нехватка которой и так остро ощущается во многих частях планеты.
> 
> Так, для выращивания килограмма хлебных злаков нужно от 0,4 до 3 тонн воды, а для выращивания килограмма говядины — 15 тонн.
> ...


http://www.membrana.ru/lenta/?3537




> *10 Жизненых уроков уроков от Далай-ламы.*
> ...
> X. Далай-лама говорит: “Берегите землю”.
> Природа, несмотря на свое могущество, бывает слишком хрупкой перед напором ее детища - человека. Именно Земля - колыбель жизни, и потребительское отношение к нашему общему “дому” - это самая большая глупость.


http://dharma.tuva.ru/filesandinfo/s...alaj-lamy.html

----------

Homer (12.10.2009), Аньезка (13.10.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Животные нуждаются в гораздо большем количестве воды, чем зерно, чтобы произвести одно и то же количество пищи.


Да, но не везде, где могут водиться животные, растет зерно, и наоборот. Не все так прямолинейно.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Да, но не везде, где могут водиться животные, растет зерно, и наоборот. Не все так прямолинейно.


Конечно, но говориться о производстве в промышленных масштабах, где зерно (и что-угодно) закупается из разных мест.

----------


## Судхана

Александр,я так понимаю,что вы вегетерианец?
Неужели стали им из-за нехватки питьевой воды на планете?

----------


## Шаман

Предлагаю ещё сделать тему: влияние развитие промышленного производства на запасы чистой воды.
А также влияние работы стиральных машин на запасы чистой воды.
А также влияние очистных сооружений на запасы чистой воды.
Влияние производства и потребления безалкогольных и слабоалкогольных напитков на запасы чистой воды.
Влияние чайных церемоний на запасы чистой воды...
ну и что-то ещё.




> ВОДОВОЗ
> 
> Удивительный вопрос:
> Почему я водовоз?
>     Потому что без воды -
>     И ни туды и ни сюды!
> 
> Отдыхаем - воду пьем,
> Заседаем - воду льем,-
> ...

----------

лесник (13.10.2009), Судхана (12.10.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр,я так понимаю,что вы вегетерианец


Получается что да.




> Неужели стали им из-за нехватки питьевой воды на планете?


Нет.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ... и найдите правильные аргументы!


Это были не аргументы, а просто статья с информацией.
Причём статья в разделе "Вегетарианство".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Разбор подобных калькуляций:
http://tanchik.livejournal.com/213101.html
Тот же автор (врач-профессионал) о вегетарианстве, в 2 частях:
http://tanchik.livejournal.com/407441.html
http://tanchik.livejournal.com/407644.html

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.10.2010), куру хунг (13.10.2009), Сергей А (13.10.2009), Шаман (13.10.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

*Александр Владленович*, а вы не пробовали перестать мыться? Тоже ведь экономия воды получается - и нехилая, особенно если и жене и детям запретить тоже!  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (13.10.2009), Дмитрий Певко (14.10.2009), Кумо (15.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (14.10.2009)

----------


## Gaza

> Разбор подобных калькуляций:
> http://tanchik.livejournal.com/213101.html


Заглянул по этой ссылке. Слов нет.

Вот её уровень:




> Так что, господа вегетарианцы, кушайте что хотите и как хотите, но вот эти страшилки про мировой голод засуньте-ка себе куда-нибудь поглубже
> 
>  Берете собственные какашки с непереваренной клетчаткой, кушаете их снова и запиваете целлюлазой. Повторять не надо, второй раз там уже питаться будет нечем


А вот расчёты этого врача-математика:




> Рассчитаем питание хорошего, годного вегетарианца. Для того чтобы ничего не выдумывать и не нести отсебятины, за основу берем рацион вегетарианцев-спортсменов, покоривших Эльбрус всего на 1550 калориях растительной энергии и посрамивших команду мясоедов.
> Ежедневный пищевой рацион каждого из участников состоял из 
> 250 г неочищенных орехов (грецкие, фундук, кедровые, миндаль), 
> 250 г сухофруктов (в виде компота), 
> 150 г свежей моркови, 
> 150 г лимонов и 
> 80 г меда. 
> Этот набор продуктов иногда дополнялся настоем шиповника и чаем из березовых почек.
> Умножаем граммы в день на 365. Это легко. Получаем:
> ...


То есть большую часть посевов для вегетарианца занимает мёд!!!

Этот врач-агроном полагает, что для добычи мёда нужно специально засевать поля гречихой, цветами и деревьями.

Дмитрий Кармапенко, передайте пожалуста этой доброй тётенке, что это не так. Что пчеловодам даже платят, чтобы они приезжали на поля.
  А некоторые вегетарианцы вообще без мёда обходятся.

Пусть она закроет свой жж. Не смешит людей и не позорится.

----------

Аньезка (14.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Забавно, когда вегетарианцу предлагают съесть мясо - это нормально. А когда до советчика пытаются донести, что для вегетарианца съесть мясо то же самое, что для мясоеда съесть фекалии - это уже "грубость", о как. (это я про свой удалённый пост, чтобы было понятно)

----------


## Аньезка

> Заглянул по этой ссылке. Слов нет.


Мне было достаточно прочитать комментарии этой дамочки под постами, в стиле "не будете детей кормить мясом - они заболеют". [бред и ложь]
И радостно апплодирующие ей люди: "ах молочный поросенок такой вкусный, главное - мордочку от себя отвернуть, чтобы не видеть". [лицемерие и эгоизм]

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> *Александр Владленович*, а вы не пробовали перестать мыться?


Нет. А я разве Вам советовал пробовать потреблять меньше воды?




> Тоже ведь экономия воды получается - и нехилая, особенно если и жене и детям запретить тоже!


Если для уменьшения чего-либо сокращают какую-то часть это вовсе не значит что надо полностью избавиться от этого чего-либо.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (16.10.2009)

----------


## Джыш

Сколько дядек с мокрыми тряпками, столько и мнений!  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

О, будды! Вегетарианцы больше месяца никак прожить не могут без холивара по поводу их драгоценно-диеты, что ли?

То она здоровье укрепляет,
То убийства ж.с. уменьшает
То на потепление влияет,
То потребление воды сокращает!

Осталось узнать что она члены удлиняет,
Частоту радиоволн сокращает,
Детей на уроки ходить заставляет,
И радикулита от неё не бывает...

----------

Вантус (14.10.2009), Кумо (15.10.2009), куру хунг (14.10.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Мне было достаточно прочитать комментарии этой дамочки под постами, в стиле "не будете детей кормить мясом - они заболеют". [бред и ложь]


Насчет заболеют, не знаю, но то, что детскому организму для полноценного роста необходим животный белок, это факт. Т.е. недостаточнр проработання вегетарианская диета действительно может нанести вред организму ребенка.

----------


## Neroli

О!
Я тут посидела на вегетарианской диете без молочки (нельзя) и практически без мяса (не люблю я его, давлюсь) и начала болеть. В качестве доказательства ущербности вегетарианской диеты у меня есть биохимический анализ крови, в котором ни фига полезного не осталось. Я - бухенвальдский крепыш. :-)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Аня и г-н Газа, в отличие от вас, человек имеет медицинский диплом - врач-иммунолог, работающий в США по специальности. Никогда не понимал, почему неспециалисты в какой-либо области берутся судить об уровне профессионалов. Это допустимо только при одном условии: если вы потратили на ознакомление с темой столько же времени и сил, сколько профессионал. Согласитесь, редкий случай.

----------


## Ануруддха

Прочитав вводную автора в виде: "_написав пародию на сопливые лозунги спец-вегетарианцев_" как-то сразу доверяешься "объективности" врача-профессионала.

Вообще тема о "Влиянии вегетарианства на запасы чистой воды", просьба не оффтопить и не превращать тему в "за" и "против".

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.10.2009), Аньезка (14.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Насчет заболеют, не знаю, но то, что детскому организму для полноценного роста необходим животный белок, это факт. Т.е. недостаточнр проработання вегетарианская диета действительно может нанести вред организму ребенка.


Белок есть не только в мясе. Надеюсь, для вас это тоже факт? :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня и г-н Газа, в отличие от вас, человек имеет медицинский диплом - *врач-иммунолог*, работающий в США по специальности. Никогда не понимал, почему неспециалисты в какой-либо области берутся судить об уровне профессионалов. Это допустимо только при одном условии: если вы потратили на ознакомление с темой столько же времени и сил, сколько профессионал. Согласитесь, редкий случай.


 :Big Grin:  Ну а мои врач-офтальмолог и врач-гинеколог одобряли вегетарианскую диету с потреблением яиц и молочки. Надеюсь, из-за того что они работают не в США, а в России, они для тебя не менее круты?  :Smilie: 
P.S. Правда они в основном работают, даже на инет времени нет, не то что на огромные посты и комментарии в Жж)))))))

----------

Sche (14.10.2009), Вова Л. (14.10.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Корова, дающая молоко, живет несколько дольше, чем мясная. (Жалко и ту и ту). Соответственно и чистой воды на молочную корову требуется больше. Вегетарианец, употребляющий молочку, должен понимать, что влияет на уменьшение запасов чистой воды в не меньшей степени, чем мясоед. А может и в большей, если мясоед молочные продукты не употребляет.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Сам вопрос топика - довод "за". Почему бы не послушать доводы "против"?

Хорошо, возвращаясь к теме. Как по-вашему, влияет ли на запасы чистой воды орошение полей? Влияет ли распахивание земель на экологический баланс, на жизнь дикой природы? Какие меры вы предлагаете для 6 миллиардов людей - возврат к собирательству?

----------


## лесник

> Белок есть не только в мясе. Надеюсь, для вас это тоже факт?


Есть три вида белка, я говорил про животный. Риск для здоровья возникает при отказе не только от мяса, но и яиц, сыра и молока. Я это хотел сказать-)

----------


## Gaza

> Сам вопрос топика - довод "за". Почему бы не послушать доводы "против"?
> 
> Хорошо, возвращаясь к теме. Как по-вашему, влияет ли на запасы чистой воды орошение полей? Влияет ли распахивание земель на экологический баланс, на жизнь дикой природы? Какие меры вы предлагаете для 6 миллиардов людей - возврат к собирательству?


Как будто и не было многолетней дискуссии. Много раз же сказано: Животноводство использует 70% мировых сельскохозяйственных площадей, включая 33% всех пахотных земель для выращивания корма для животных.То есть при отказе от мяса человеку вообще для сельского хозяйства потребуется земли намного меньше ( в разы). Я знаю, что мясоеды очень жалеют букашек которые гибнут при обработке полей. Так вот этих букашек тоже будет погибать много меньше. Как и растений и вообще всего живого от травинки до слона. 
Просто мясоедение это абсолютно неэффективный способ пользования природными ресурсами для поддержания здоровой жизни.

----------

Sche (14.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Как будто и не было многолетней дискуссии. Много раз же сказано: большую часть сельхозугодий в США занимают кормовые культуры. В других странах, думаю, ситуация не сильно отличается.То есть при отказе от мяса человеку вообще для сельского хозяйства потребуется земли в разы меньше.


Человек же не станет есть в разы меньше? Те же сельхозугодья пойдут под выращивание других культур.




> Я знаю, что мясоеды очень жалеют букашек которые гибнут при обработке полей. Так вот этих букашек тоже будет погибать в разы меньше.


Получается, что не меньше.

----------


## Gaza

Сергий, я много раз писал, но раз уж снова тема экологии всплыла повторю для Вас. 
Если коротко то:
1 га земли может прокормить при смешанном питании 5,5 человек, а при вегетарианском питании - 17 человек.

Подробнее об экологии и вегетарианстве можете здесь посмотреть.  http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veg-ecology/vegday2008.htm

----------

Сергей А (14.10.2009)

----------


## Буль

> КЖивотноводство использует 70% мировых сельскохозяйственных площадей, включая 33% всех пахотных земель для выращивания корма для животных.


Вы действительно наивно думаете что существуют некие возделанные земли исключительно для выращивания кормов для животных? В таком случае могу Вас разочаровать: под корма земля засеивается в основном после съёма урожая "для людей", на то же место, но ближе к осени, когда всходы взойдут, но не вызреют.




> То есть при отказе от мяса человеку вообще для сельского хозяйства потребуется земли намного меньше ( в разы).


Вы ошибаетесь. Выше я уже написал почему.

----------


## Буль

> 1 га земли может прокормить при смешанном питании 5,5 человек, а при вегетарианском питании - 17 человек.


17 человек вегетарианцев, заметьте! При таком подходе мясоедам, судя по всему, придётся умереть...

----------


## Gaza

> под корма земля засеивается в основном после съёма урожая "для людей", на то же место, но ближе к осени, когда всходы взойдут, но не вызреют


И Вы можете дать какую-нибудь ссылку для подтверждения? Пойдёт любая. Что такая практика есть понятно. Но это, думаю, меньшая часть.

----------


## Aion

Известно, что Россия связана с зодиакальным знаком Водолей, что в контексте обсуждаемого вопроса, по-моему, очень символично. Иностранцев больше всего удивляет (естественно, неприятно) отношение русских к использованию воды. В смысле дофига воды льют русские люди, и ничего с этим не поделаешь - традиция. Так что, можно много чего дельного говорить о влиянии вегетарианства на запасы чистой воды, но культурные нормы, увы, пока берут своё...

----------

Сергей А (14.10.2009)

----------


## Neroli

С точки зрения сохранения запасов чистой воды и чистой травы, лучший вариант питания - морепродукты. Рыбу не надо поить, а на выращивание морской капусты не нужна земля.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (14.10.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> . В смысле дофига воды льют русские люди, и ничего с этим не поделаешь - традиция.


Губит людей вода, ага
Тема закрывается ввиду холивара.

----------

Аньезка (15.10.2009), Буль (15.10.2009), Дмитрий Певко (14.10.2009)

----------

